# Is my SD card dead?



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

So I have the 32GB microSD that came with my Thunderbolt and have been experiencing problems as of late. Nothing can be downloaded to my card, nor deleted from it. Also, I can't backup/restore anything. I tried the "Erase SD card" option in Storage settings and then tried to format it via PC. It shows my card as it has been regardless of 'deleting' everything from it and I can't add anything nor remove it. Not sure if its corrupted or dead or what. Any suggestions?

If it matters, this started happening right after I updated to the new CWR via ROM Manager and attempted to flash OMFG.


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmm sounds like it crapped out to me. I'll try to go find out more for you :android-smile:


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

So, it's just not doing anything when you try to delete or are you getting any kind of error?


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

What happens is I delete/add something off the card manually and after a reboot everything is back the way it was. If I try to format the card, it says its done deleting the data on it. But when I look, its all still there in the card.


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

I wonder if it isn't a virus. The person I want to ask about it is asleep LOL. I'll come back to this in the morning .


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay. Much appriciated. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Man, the EXACT same things just happened to me. I just figured it died so I bought a measly 8GB one. I could not format it or anything no matter what I tried I could add nor delete anything from the card. I was on OMFGB, what about you? What was the last thing you were doing before you realized it no longer worked? I was just downloading one of the nightles and could no long get into recovery at all and then when I tried to put a new recovery image on it was when I realized it was messed up. My new cars is functioning perfectly now though.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

I was on CM7 then I decided to try out an OMFGB nightly. I got an update from Tom Manager about a new recovery. So I downloaded that then rebooted to recovery, then proceeded to backup, wipe and install. On boot I attempted to restore my apps via Titanium Backup. Evedytime I tried to restore them, the SD card would unmount itself and I had to reboot to get it back. I kept trying at it, so I just restored my backup and everything was fine till I realized the problem was still there when I tried to download and install the new CM7 update earlier today.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Its so weird why it would suddenly crap out on us. Im so ill about it too cause those things are expensive to have to replace. I hope someone can help us fix them.


----------



## jamezelle (Jun 10, 2011)

as a last measure you could try formatting it with GPartEd in linux or from a GPartEd live cd. also you should try formatting it from recovery(im sure you probably tried that already)


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

I tried formating in windows, is that not the same?


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

The same thing happened to me on Saturday and I was able to repair the card using my Windows 7 computer by putting the card in my card reader and right clicking on the SD Drive letter and then repairing it. The repair found 3 files that were then removed and it fixed the mounting issue.


----------



## slayher (Jun 12, 2011)

ya, it sounds like something may have corrupted some files. I ran into this issue way back in my d2 days. had a couple corrupted files and it screwed everything up.
You might need to use something like gparted just so you can delete the partition and start new.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

mzimand said:


> The same thing happened to me on Saturday and I was able to repair the card using my Windows 7 computer by putting the card in my card reader and right clicking on the SD Drive letter and then repairing it. The repair found 3 files that were then removed and it fixed the mounting issue.


I did that but I don't see any "fix" option. I'm also running Windows 7. Also what is and how do you use gparted?


----------



## robsonline (Jul 28, 2011)

My card died on me about a month ago. This is what I had to do to get mine replaced, but I still don't have it yet.

Edit: Just got a shipping notice from Sandisk. My new 32 GB card is on it's way.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

So how do you us Gtparted? I'm using the Windows version. I can boot into Ubuntu if it's easier. Just not sure how to use the program.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just download the Gparted live cd and boot onto it. Then manage as necessary.


----------



## papaavi (Jul 11, 2011)

EggoEspada said:


> So I have the 32GB microSD that came with my Thunderbolt and have been experiencing problems as of late. Nothing can be downloaded to my card, nor deleted from it. Also, I can't backup/restore anything. I tried the "Erase SD card" option in Storage settings and then tried to format it via PC. It shows my card as it has been regardless of 'deleting' everything from it and I can't add anything nor remove it. Not sure if its corrupted or dead or what. Any suggestions?
> 
> If it matters, this started happening right after I updated to the new CMR via ROM Manager and attempted to flash OMFG.


I had this same problem with the ad card. Eventually I was able to delete .android-secure folder on the sd card. If you can somehow remove that via pc or however, you may get access back like I did. Good luck.


----------

